# Slab City appears in GTA V as "Stab City"



## Matt Derrick

So I'm watching my friend play GTA V today and suddenly I realize that he's in the middle of a gun battle at "the range" in slab city!!!







I made him take a screenshot, and as you can see, it's fairly true to the actual place





so i thought that was pretty funny. obviously some of the rockstar staff has been to slab city... er, i mean "stab city"


----------



## tobepxt

yeah i played it and found a ufo themed salvation mountain halfway across the map from the rest of the"stabs". most of the county surrounding LA is based upon the salton sea.





good thing or a bad thing? I dunno. I thought it was cool in the game though.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Damn, that's pretty awesome, I didn't know about that. I'll have to go find it  i



I got a big kick out of coming across it in the game and I like that they have that kind of attention to detail at least


----------



## Thorne

Yeah, we have this game. You can hop freight trains too, but you cant go in the box cars or anything like that, just ride it around the "State". 

Yeah, I've noticed all kinds of things on that game that I've seen in Cali, it's neat, and not many people would have picked up on it unless they've been there. Good eye Matt, I haven't made it to that point yet, and I dont' have time to watch my kids play.


----------



## deleted user

GTA has always had a great scence of cultural awareness. Like in GTA 4 when they had the commercial about the zoning laws/civil servant video game, it was hilariously accurate about long island's segregating zoning laws. I swear the guys that make the commercials in those games leave me weezing


----------



## milkhauler

Bad ass!


----------

